# Glaxo Ends Resveratrol Drug Study



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Glaxo Ends Resveratrol Drug Study by Ryan McBride London-based GlaxoSmithKline has terminated a mid-stage clinical trial of SRT501 in patients with advanced multiple myeloma, the company said in a statement e-mailed to Xconomy today. The firm acquired the drug, a formulation of resveratrol, in its $720 million buyout of Cambridge, MA-based Sirtris Pharmaceuticals in 2008. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

